# Speech and Language Therapist looking for work in UAE



## kate.ianson (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi all

Would anyone have any information about getting a job in UAE? Any one with similar experiences?

I'm a Speech and Language Therapist, 4 years experience, currently in England looking to try work elsewhere...

Thanks!


----------



## RoBombay (Jan 1, 2011)

kate.ianson said:


> Hi all
> 
> Would anyone have any information about getting a job in UAE? Any one with similar experiences?
> 
> ...


Did you have any luck?


----------



## ehop (May 10, 2012)

*Are speech Therapist employed in UAE schools*

Hello everyone. Soory I don't have an answer to that question. I too will be looking for work in the field. My husband will be moving to Al Ain this August to begin a teaching position at the University and I will remain behind to sell our house and get other things squared away. I'm looking for work as a speech pathologist and i"m not sue if their hired in the schools to provide services or not? I've seen a few posts for positions in the hopsitals but wondered where else might I seach for work. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

For sure I know of one opening as she has left recently
Dubai Community Health Centre
There are similar small health centres with specialised care in Dubai.

We have been struggling to get an appointment with anyone for our son, so for sure right now demand is much more than supply!


----------

